# fish tank volume formula



## phil_n_fish (Nov 19, 2011)

What is the formula for calculating the volume of water(gallons) to see how much your fish tank can hold?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Calculating Aquarium Volume - The First Tank Guide - How Can I Figure Out How Much Water My Fish Tank Holds?


----------



## mike87 (Jan 28, 2012)

length x depth x width in cm then divide by 1000 gets you how many litres your tank can hold


----------



## AZDesertRat (Apr 10, 2009)

LxHxW/231 for gallons.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

phil_n_fish said:


> What is the formula for calculating the volume of water(gallons) to see how much your fish tank can hold?


Just to impress your friends withyour mathematical prowless. There are something like 7.47 or 8 gallons per cubic feet of water. Say 7.5 which is 3/4's of 10.

So take the length*width*height in feet. take 3/4 of that (sometime easer to take 3/4 first. Like if the tank is 4' long) then move decimal 1 digit to the right.

Take a 4'x2'x2' 3/4 of 4 is 3x2x2 is3x4=12. move one to right 120. So a 120g tank. *old dude

Or you can take cubic inches and divide by 231 which I can't do in my head.


my .02


----------

